# lost modem driver



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

first some history
my wifes computer wich i dont know much about at all other than the person who origanlly built it hooked her up with excellent everything 40 gig hard drive and win 2000xp pro thats all i know of the computer.also she has no200cds of any kind floppys nothing. suddenly it stopped working autorestart wouldnt let us into anything no restore no safe mode i messed with the bios turned a few things of per suggestions from here and nothing. im pretty sure there was a boot virus or something. frustrated i hooked her drive to my computer and forced a restore on it using my compaq quick restore cd. amazingly it worked and her computer know boots so i can work on it but it thinks its my compaq. and obviously she has a copy of my hard drive win 98 and also all my drivers.but alot of her drivers are missing wich i know i can get online however her modem wont work. a message coms up that it found new hardware something comunications device but cant find a driver along with several other drivers it cant find. A friend has a win 98 cd hell let me borrow should i just reformatt and reinstall win98 clean or will everything work ok the way it is know and if so how do i find out the modem driver i need


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey Coolhand,

Pop the case and look at the modem card. Usually
you can find the maker on there somewhere. If
you can only find an FCC #, then copy that down
and look in : http://www.fcc.gov/oet/fccid/

It will show you who made it.

Also, try taking the modem driver out completely,
as well as the modem card. Cold boot, and see
if Windows recognizes it - sometimes it will when
you put it back.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

coolhand, wait til ya see what your in store for trying to get a driver for a modem. I know, I just went thru the same thing with my modem with no joy. I spent 2 and a half days. 
http://www.software.drivers.com/\
There gonna ask ya for you to sign in. All ya have to do is put for the name is, drivers, and the pass is, all If it doesn't work that way, try it in reverse.
If ya go to the request board, you have to have all the numbers you can find on your modem. That includes the black chipsets too.
Otherwise they wont spend any time on ya.
If ya can get the other cd to work I would try that. This is gonna take ya awhile. Good Luck Man

Prospect


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

If ya feel like reading what I went tru, look at this post
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109899
About half way down is where I started with the modem drivers.
It mite help ya in the long run. I have found drivers for modems, but it's not easy. 

Prospect


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ok i pulled the cover off and did some detective work ive found out the modem is made by motorola and i found this number ENF656-PCIG-MOPR. Not sure if this is the fcc number or serial number i havent found a driver for it yet! i suddenly have host of new problems though. lmao, first the floppy is using ms dos compatabilty mode and is not accesible. second computer dos not recognize the cd burner but the cd rom works fine. i tried unpluggin and cold booting i also tried switching ribbons and again cdrom works but no burner. burner is about 6months old and worked fine before the whole computer crashed.


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

sry i cant make heads from tails of the fcc site all i find with these numbers above are baby monitors and police frequencys lol is this big brother or what? its not funny anymore


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Looks like you can find a driver here........

http://www.modem-drivers.com/companies/694.htm

Select the one appropriate for your operating system.

Debe


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ok ty ive found the driver well see if it works. ill have to burn it to cd to big for floppy. 9 mb now any hints on why the flopy disc is using dos combatability mode and unaccseble the power does come on and im having trouble finding an updated driver for this as well i would like to get all them at once and burn one disc with just the drivers. im gonna try putting the cd burner and the floppy in my puter see if i get them working that way then go from there.
ill let u know what happens with all of it any other sugestions would be great ty


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Here's some info on compatibility mode.....

http://www.infinisource.com/techfiles/msdos-compatibility.html

You don't need a separate driver for the floppy. What does it tell you in your device manager ? Is there an ! next to the floppy disk controller ? You can try highlighting it, then click remove. Reboot and let windows reinstall it.
As for the writer......is it being recognized in the bios ? Look for it and make sure it is set to auto detect. Do you have the jumpers correct (master on secondary IDE) ?

Debe


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ive unplugged and removed all for both tried reboots numerous times with both nothing and the burner is not in the bios startup
and yes all are routed corectly the floppy is recognized but doesnt work but in the device manager it says its working fine but in systym performance it says drive a is using dos combaability mode effecting performance and when i put a floppy in nothing happens. in my computer i try and access that way it say the drive i s inaccesable the burner isnt anyware and doesnt even light up and like i said all worked prior to the first crash


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

Personally coolhand420,
I think you should start all over.

When you installed your compaq Windows into her computer, it also installed all the compaq hardware drivers.
Even if you get the modem working, the rest of the drivers are all going to be messed up .(As you're finding out)

Either go buy a copy of the Operating System you want to use, or use some other means to get a clean install of Windows into it without using your Compaq stuff.


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Coolhand,

Way back at the beginning you mentioned a friend
has a 98 CD Rom. Use it and reformat, fdisk and
start from scratch.

If you use a Compaq restore disk on a different
machine, it WILL boot. But that's about all. That
CD treats the HDD as a Compaq and doesn't 
recognize a LOT of other things.


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ok i have the 98 cd with the numbers and im gonna reformat the drive and install a clean 98 install. ive never done this before what do i do? i ran fdisk but now it says boot failure insert system disc and hit enter to try again when i try it from the 98 cd it says invalid sytem disc replace and try again!! and i thought this was going to be the easy way!


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

you have the proper boot up floppy for the version of Windows 98?

Set the BIOS setup program to boot from floppy

insert the floppy, restart
and..........?what happens?

you're going to have to open the case on that and ID all the hardware to find drivers for them, eventually


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

txs i do not have a boot disc for 98 but inow know were to get one online. as for the cover its been offf for a week. and update on some of the other problems a prior reply had a link to my modem driver so i have that i have cd for soundblaster sound card
i went into the bios and manually set the floppy as a 3.5 before for some reason it was auto recognizing it as an old 5 inch floppy.
oh i also have my ethernet adapter disc are there any other drivers i will need that i cant get after the 98 install


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

What else do you have in it?

Always nice to have the proper motherboard drivers, but it might be hard to find the make/model /version of your board....got any paperwork that might tell?

video card is a must
special mouse features need drivers
cameras
printers
scanners
monitor...tho not absolutely needed


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

the boot disc worked and it say satart computer with cd suppport
then says c drive is not patitioned or something u may need to run fdisk again i do that. now this were i get lossed. it say that i have a large drive do i want to use large drive support y or n this is a 40gig hard drive and ive read here that a fat32 systym will waste a lot of that hrad disk space and i should partition it about 4 times. if i choose no i get 4 options to partion what do i do here and how big do i make each partion do make a dos partition im so confused now help i need therapy


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

just say yes to large disk support.......

it's better

It does see the correct size of the drive?

Do you want to partion the drive into different sections?
If it wasn't before, you don't really have to.

Just answer yes to everything and you'll have one big partition


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, I think you should choose the option "Y" to enble large disk support....uses the FAT32 file system. One large partition will work just fine....have seen a lot of people with little experience try to configure partitions on a hard drive, they may get that done and working, but then they give up on USING those extra partitions, or someone messes with drive letters or something...it's just too awkward to start with 4 plus drive letters!


----------



## dogbonz (Mar 19, 2001)

Yes on the Large Disk Support.

I Like Partitions. Helps me organize stuff. And,
I'm running 98, 2000 Advanced Server, and XP
on different partitions.

Needless to say, it's a learning experience. LOL !!

The only probs I've had are remembering
to use the right drivers for the proper OS.

The nice thing is I can Backup my C: Drive on
F:, in about 15 mins. If C crashes, I can restore
the back-up in safe mode. Of course, make sure
you have Partition Magic 6.0 or newer to make
changes.


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

okhard drive wiped clean reformatted no partition win98 succesfully installed and operating. But the link i was givin for the modem driver works but when i try and unzip the download it says it has an invalid archive and can not be opened the other links givin one doesnt work and the other i dont find anything about drivers.now my bigger problemher soundblaster card software says its only compatibil with win2000 is this right does she have to have 2000 to use this if so what a waste of my entire weekend. and neither of us ever liked win 2000, in my opinion 98 is far better simpler and more convenient oh and the cd burner still is not working doesnt even seem to have power any help on these questions would be helpful


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

coolhand420.....
I just downloaded that zip file and it worked for me. You, more than likely, got a corrupt download.
I got it from here (9 MB).............

http://www2.driverguide.com/uploads/uploads13/39581.html

What kind of soundblaster card do you have ?

Debe


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ive tried the download twicw samething both times but ill try a third if u got it ok. the sound blaster card is sound blaster live 5,1 model sbo100 i have her cdrom for it but when i try and install it say only supported by win2000


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

coolhand420.....
Go here..........

http://www.americas.creative.com/support/

and determine which of the SB 5.1 cards you have. There are drivers for Win98 for each card. Download and try to install those instead.

If you can't get the modem driver downloaded, PM me with your email address and I will pull the 98 files from the one I downloaded and send them to you.

Debe


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ur right debe they list software and driver for sb live for win 98 im donwloading it now will see if it works. it will take a while though almost 20mb the modem download just finished ill also let u know if that works
ty for help everone this site is awesome


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ok the modem works great. now back to the soundblaster i downloaded the proper file from the link u gave me deb and its a self extracting file and when i click on it it says set up is extracting the files to a temp directory then nothing else happens and i cant find the temp directory ive downloade this 19mb downlowd twicw what am i doing wrong


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi- Just to help out- open Windows Explorer, while offline of course- under C:\Windows find a Temp folder, and highlight it on the left, so the files IN it display over on the right....find the files you unzipped, they will be dated today, about the time you downloaded and uzipped them.....they may just be loose, but will be in order, find a setup.exe file for the sound drivers and double click it, should install the software. I think you know the rest of the driver install procedure but get back if not.


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Well, that's not good, now is it  
Ok.....try doing a file search and see if you can find it that way or look on your C drive. Might be something like C:drivers or C:temp.

If you can't find it, just let windows try to find it for you by going into your device manager. Find your sound card entry, click to highlight it, then click properties. Click on update drivers. Follow the wizard and see if Windows will be able to find the updated ones.

Debe

edit.....thanks byteman  you're too fast for me.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

HI debe----didnt see you online just before when I replied,,,will leave this person in your very capable hands!!!! I just looked, and now you are gone again!!!!


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

byteman....
Now don't go disappearing. Two heads are always better than one


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

now ur both gone nopenot anywere find nothing except the same i want to say dos looking self extracting file in windows temp but its only there when i do a search for anything named sbl 5.1 or containing text sbl 5.1 its just a copy of what i downloaded and when i open it says the same thing extracting files to a temp directory


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Try doing a search for Creative.


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

how's about this....
Find
named *.exe
Date
Find all files
created.....
between
yesterday and today?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

It usually shows the path (like C:\Windows\Temp ) when you extract the files....goes fast sometimes...


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

nope,nope, and nope the one problem with searching the dates is that everything has been installed in the past ttwo days. so i tried extrcting right then and doing a search andstill nothing new why wouldnt it be a normal setup file should i be copying this file some place specific.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hmmm- I used the Sound Blaster PCI 64 to just see what would give me to download....there is the driver, then software...for wavetable features, in different configurations....I would get the main driver file...the one for SB PCI 64 was a plain .exe file, not zipped... your actual card's file I could not find. Can you post the exact make and model once more, the sbo 5.1 100 doesnt seem right. Might just be me- I did see a 5.12 model.
The chip on the sound card should look like CTxxxx ???


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

the card is a soundblaster live 5.1(mp3+ or gamer) the model number is SB0100 what i downloaded was the mp3+ version 
SBL51 W9xME.exe the stand alone package to replace the instalation cd. this should have everything i need drivers software and all correct


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

should i start a new thread on the sound card issue because the modem issue is solved


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

It's probably ok to just leave it like this.....all the info is here. 

I'm assuming that you haven't found those files yet.....is that right ?
When you click on the SB exe, and it gets to the part about creating the temp folder, does it give you the option to browse to a folder to put them ? 

Debe


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

no it doesnt ask me anything i still think its some sort of dos extraction file but im not at all familiar with dos operations but ive never seen any setup or install program show a dos window as an icon infact this whole reformatting was my first time using dos commands ever, but im learning.


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

You're doing a very good job !! I commend you on the progress you have made for a beginner 

How about we try this.....
You said you have the driver CD. I found this on the Creative website for installing drivers......

http://dmzweb4.europe.creative.com/...0,E=0000000000015839266,K=7100,Sxi=2,Case=obj(13984),VARSET=centric:169,Kb=creative_cli_en

Have you tried this ? You will have to browse to that particular folder on the CD and install that way.

Debe

Edit.....dang, can't get that link to work  Here's a copy/paste of the info....

A consistent driver location pattern is followed on the CDs for our audio range of cards.

If you browse to the audio\language\win9xdrv directory and then click on OK, the drivers will be installed automatically to your hard drive.

If you get a message saying that a driver cannot be found, make sure that the computer is looking in the right place and that you have the correct search path.

If you have the wrong search path, you need to browse to the win98drv directory and then click on OK.

If you are asked to put in the Windows 95/98 CD, try browsing to the said directory on our CD first and if this fails, then you may need to use your Windows 95/98 CD also.


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

ok it appears i succesfuly installed the software of the sb for xp cd i have but they dont all work properly actually under the creative program list they all work accept creative recorderr doesnt have the appropriate drives and anything under sb live program sub-menu says i dont have sb live installed on this computer i couldnt find any of the win9x driver files not that i recognized anyway also that is the link for the file i downloaded


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

since we seem to be at a stand still here on the sb live problem maybe some one can help me with this my display adapter is only displaying 16 colors. how do i find out who made it. i dont know where it is, so i cant look on it i tried updating the driver with the windows disc but it say the best one is installed wich is just a standard grapichs adapter. the settins only let me choose 2 or 16 colors


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

is it a seperate video card, that can be unplugged?
or a chip on the motherboard?

we're looking to what the monitor plugs into


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

directly on the mother board im guessing unless there s something im not seeing


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

we're going to have to find out what motherboard you have....

pen/paper and a flashlight ....start looking, writting and posting 'till we find out what you have 

look for any name, number...FCC id # are extreemly helpfull


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Hate to jump in here since I haven't read every post in this thread but Belarc Advisor should give you a good bit of the info your looking for without going inside the PC.

If your interested in using it, you can go  here and download and run Belarc Advisor. Once it displays the specs of your PC on the screen in the web browser, click on File>SaveAs. Now in the "Save As Type" drop down box, select Text(.txt). Then attach the .txt file to a reply here.

BTW, since I haven't read this whole thing, if you don't have net access on the PC, you can download it on a functioning PC. Save it to a diskette and then run it on the PC you guys and/or gals are working on.

Good luck .....


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

got bye with a little help from some friends
all solved!!!
i started rippin aprt my hardware to try and figure out what driver i needed for my graphics adapter and olha! the sb live card wasnt plugged in all the way just out a hair but enough to not work i pushed in the rest of the way restarted computer it was recognized i used the sblive for winxp disc found what it was asking for and viola lee she works! for some reason it wasnt recognizine the right chip for my display cause it did this time and is now displaying the 256 colors? TRIPLE CHECK ALL CONNECTIONS EVERYONE! i thought i had and......
ty all some much for all ur help till the next time i need ur services
i learned a whole lot and will be keeping an eye here to see if i can help anyone who may need it!


----------



## coolhand420 (Dec 29, 2002)

i used the belrac advisor great little piece of software i wish i new of it when i first started would have made the search a whole lot easier. anyway i guess i still need a few more things the original sound card adapter still doesnt work i guess this is what i was trying to install the sound blaster drivers too. she dont use it but i would still like it to work same with the video card. if for some reason one stopped working i would still have something else to plug in. this is the text from the belarc advisor....


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

you might look around the MSI site to see if you can get the correct drivers....not sure which version you need.......

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/search/ser/SerConRes.php?DATA=1&SearchKey=MS-6340

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/search/ser/SerConRes.php?DATA=1&SearchKey=6340 drivers


----------

